# What is your favorite frog?



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey everybody?
Purely out of curioustity, what is everybody's favorite frog based on looks? Think back to when you didn't judge darts by their status, but simply by which is the prettiest. I think that the best looker I've ever seen is nyfrog's (stan's) yellow basti.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW that one is breath taking. my favorit i think is the hightland bronze auratus from sean steward. not best picture but only one i can find









yea... Im going to get some one day


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

My 'dream' frogs so to speak are Retics, Fants, and Darklands (that blue is gorgeous!) 

But I really think that my New River Tinc easily is more beautiful than most darklands :lol:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

For sentimental and personality value, my male Nic auratus. See how incredibly shy he is:









My lens was literally 2" away from him when I took this pic. 


For aesthetics, my retics are my pride and joy right now. My Uyama River pumilio would be second.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Mike, feel free to send a retic my way... :lol:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You'll be waiting a while. I just got these guys a little over a week ago.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a lot of favorites. Here are just a couple.
These are my new favorites. Just got them at IAD. Two juvi quinquevittatus.








We have five intermedius. They are a very pretty and bold frog.








But I really do like all of our frogs. I won't post pics of them all.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You're going to have a rough time putting all of those next to your chair :lol:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Standard Lamasi, and Leucs...


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

Great pics, you all have very nice "favorite frogs"


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I would say D Lemahni (sp)? is my dream frog. I think I'll be waiting a long while to get my hands on anything like that though. In my collection is my Brazilian Yellowhead. I just think she's the greatest..She looks small here, but she's @ a year old. Aint she a buit?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

defaced said:


> You're going to have a rough time putting all of those next to your chair :lol:


I assume you are talking about me. I am definitely going to have a hard time deciding which frogs I want next to my chair. Tony is getting tired of rearranging the rack. I think I will have to settle with what is already there and just get out of my chair to watch the new ones. We have the quinqs and the galacts in separate 190 oz. tubs which are on my foot stool most of the time so I can look at them. I can't wait to get started on the vivs.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I've got to say my favorites are quinquevittatus. Though casti's are pretty cool too...


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

White banded fantasticus and reticulatus by far.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

My Ammys!


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm old school.
D. auratus Green and Bronze!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Epipedobates pongoensis.


----------



## josh4107 (Apr 28, 2007)

dream frog would def. have to be d. lehmanni [/img]


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

My favorite would have to be colons, the lime green ones. A close second would be darklands or green bastis.
Jason


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Leucomelas by far - one of the females tried to eat my finger shortly after I took this pic










My imis are a close second, though. Make me a nice computer background:


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i have really come to love my patricas so many bright colors.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

i think my favorite dart frog would have to be luecs.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I am torn between retics and the highland bronze auratus. John is right the picture doesn't do them justice. If you ever get the chance to see them in person they are mind blowing. I saw them in person a few years ago and have wanted them ever since. Thankfully I was able to get a couple last fall  .


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Blue Jeans Pumilio. The posterchild of dart frogs.

http://www.casarioblanco.com/poison-dart-frog.html

and my azureus and terribilis, close seconds!


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Terribilis Feeding and
Stalking Tinctorious.
Planted vivaria that look like a forest.

Calling Vittatus that know how to sing...
These are a few of my favorite things.  

Bright colored froggies as big as my thumbnail.
Overnight packages, plants coming by snail mail

Newly morphed froglets, eggs starting to grow...
Spending all my money at Amphibian Shows :shock: 

When cultures stink!
When eggs go bad...
and I'm feeling mad.
I simply remember my favorite things and then I don't
feel so sad.

   

EricG.NH


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! thats clever!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

awsome :lol:


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey!

The new DB theme song. I like it!!


----------



## hoyta (Jan 18, 2006)

*yep*

Azureus, hands down, are the best looking frogs, to me. As for frogs I'd love to have, quings, standard lamasi, and those darn darklands that jason teased me with this past weekend! LOL!
loma partida is probaly my favorite, though, as well as solarte and nancys


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Holy crap Eric! That was awesome! You just completely made my day.


----------



## fmfox (Mar 29, 2007)

in the past few years, it seems that a cool "new" species or morph pops up every few months. and i lilke 'em all. but, when all is said and done, nothing compares to my freaky blue azureus.


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

I cant imagine deciding what my favorite frog would be, most likely some sort of epip, probably silverstonii or the highland bronze auratus.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

hmm how can you pick just 1??i cant so ill post my top 3 (in no specific order
standard lamasi
pumilio 'nancy'
and intermedius


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Epipedobates tricolor. They are just too cute of frogs.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

There can be only one.










Seriously though... I've had the good fortune to see a lot of frogs and for pure aesthetics in what I've seen it's Leucs for me. I've not seen Darklands though, so I reserve the right to change my vote.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Now _this_ is classic! Cobalt will almost always be a fave of mine.










And then next fav is Dwarf Cobalt


----------



## bpetty13 (Mar 17, 2007)

that top cobalt is NICE!!!


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

bpetty13 said:


> that top cobalt is NICE!!!


What he said. Nice markings!!!


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

_Dendrobates auratus_... any morph!


----------



## tam (Mar 24, 2007)

ED's_Fly_Meat_Inc said:


> I'm old school.
> D. auratus Green and Bronze!


have just go some of them,the colour changes with the light they are belters.regards tam


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

My favorite... hands down D. Vanzolinii!

PIC 1 - MUST BE LOGGED IN TO http://www.dendroboard.co.uk TO SEE

PIC 2

PIC 3

But also... Blue Epipedobates bassleri

PIC 1 - MUST BE LOGGED IN TO http://www.dendroboard.co.uk TO SEE


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

bpetty13 said:


> that top cobalt is NICE!!!


Thanks Blake, Sledder. He's my fav cobalt. Still a juvie but I hope he keeps the pattern! I hadnt seen any others that look like him at all.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

> ...Holy crap Eric! That was awesome! You just completely made my day.


Hey, glad you like!

I was stuck in this really boring design review and my mind started to wander(nothing new)  

EricG.NH


----------

